# jungle carpet python breeding



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

hi really want to breed my pair but dont know how big the female has got to be before breeding her so can anyone help me plz???:flrt:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

any body??:blowup:


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

hey m8 hope this helps 

female jungles should be about 1500grams before breeding
males 1250 grams


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks my female is just over 1.1kg but male is about 1.4kg lol maybe next year


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

inrease the females feeding for more weight and decrease the males weight as a slim male works better for some reason


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

she is only 4ft long where as he is 5.5 ft long so she is still to young so im just going to leave it this year and hopefully try next year as she will be of a better weight and size to cope with breeding and hatching eggs so thanks anyway
andy: victory:


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Females have been bred way smaller by big breeders ..myself i would only breed at 1500 on a female .and at least 3 years old ...


----------

